

Ask HN: What have you learned building a threaded comment system? - tomkinstinch

I'm building a threaded comment system for a web app I am working on and would like to tap into the community wisdom on best practices for making a comment system that <i>works</i>.<p>Technical implementation tips are of as  much interest as the (social) mechanics that ensure high quality spam-free discussion.<p>The main examples I'm drawing from are HN and reddit, but you can only learn so much by reading their source code.<p>It's been a while since I've seen a thread on this, so I'll ask:<p>What have you learned building a threaded comment system?
======
27182818284
The one thing I'd love to see more of would be a throw back to the old systems
that allowed only a limited amount of upvoting of comments. As in, you can't
just go and downvote or upvote as many things as you'd like, but you say, only
have 5 per day or something like that.

I've seen this done with issue/bug trackers and it worked really well because
then people just didn't go willy-nilly upvoting every feature request or bug,
it had to be important to them.

